# Struggling to get noticed (marketing jobs)



## rdwojick (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi folks, 

I'm looking to relocate from the UK to Dubai in the next few months hopefully. I work in sales and marketing (within the hospitality industry, primarily with hotels). I'm white, 31 years old and am at a senior position in my current job, looking to get a similar role in Dubai. 

I feel my CV adequately display all my relevant knowledge and experience in my field (8 years experience) but I have noticed that every job I apply for (that entails exactly what I already do now) is just met with silence. I don't seem to be hearing back from anybody. 

I also have a university degree. 

What can I realistically put this silence down to? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rdwojick (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry, just to add....I've read all of the sticky threads and have signed up to the major recruitment agencies, updated my LinkedIn profile etc. Etc.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No-one will hire you until you're in Dubai because they don't want to be potentially stuck with your relocation costs or visa fees if you decide you don't like it and go back home after a month.

Plus, Dubai is literally crawling with these types already.

Make a cover sheet on your CV that's basically a modified version of one of those "Keep Calm and Carry On" posters that were popular in the UK 5 years ago, they're the cutting edge of marketing in Dubai at the moment, that'll definitely get you noticed.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Did you mention in your CV you were (white) ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> Did you mention in your CV you were (white) ?


Agreed - white might be your problem - many marketing types in Dubai are quite brown!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Alternatively, come out here for a week. Spend you time drinking heavily, with each evening culminating at one of the gentleman's clubs in Bur Dubai.

This should be the all you need to secure long term employment in the construction industry or oil and gas. Experience or skills N/A


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Starting to like this thread! haha


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

To the OP, as you can see marketing is often conflated with advertising or PR. Sadly, not just by the kings of hi-vis but by employers too. You may have GM skills and experience, while they may want someone to sort out a few roll ups and mangage the company Facebook page.

The other reason, as mentioned, is that companies would prefer to hire from candidates who are already based in Dubai. This is a given across all sectors and not restricted to either marketing or hospitality.

That said, while Dubai may be crawling with these types, the benchmark overall is a lot lower than other territories and occasionaly employers will want someone who is good, rather than someone who is simply available or cheap. 

Keep an eye on Bayt and Linked In for positions, as well as the major hotel chain's recruiting pages. It's also definately worth building up a network on Linked In, both of people in marketing, but also people in HR too.


----------



## rdwojick (Jun 16, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks for the advice everybody! Fingers crossed I'll get a break and be asked for a Skype interview. I'm confident that my skill and experience is in demand (for hotels) - I just need to stand out from the crowd.

I'll build up my network on LinkedIn.

Regarding stating I'm white on my CV, should I do this? I already have a photo on my CV - and while I'm slightly tanned, I think it's quite clear I'm of Caucasian decent


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Skin colour is irrelevant - but keep your photo on your CV.
Passport tends to hold more weight than skin colour here.
It will be a while longer before talent, experience and efficiency at doing the job gets the highest priority!l
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think this is going to be an experience in how to effectively market yourself.

What makes YOU stand out from the crowd?

Really Gavtek? The 'Keep calm' thing? Hate to break it to you, but that's so over here now as well.

I have a few friends 'Europeans' who are in these types of positions, and to say they're all a bit 'out there' is an understatement. They're BIG personalities, movers and shakers and all social media savvy, which is an absolute must these days. Coming out here and going and seeing how many of these places are run, would be crucial I'd say, as local experience will also be a must for many potential hires.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

rdwojick said:


> Regarding stating I'm white on my CV, should I do this? I already have a photo on my CV - and while I'm slightly tanned, I think it's quite clear I'm of Caucasian decent


You can mention you are "white (currently tanned)"


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of companies operate as closed shops. Many marketing/branding companies are dominated by the Lebanese and won't touch other nationalities with a ten foot pole. 

Your best bet is is to contact the hotel chains directly. Jumeirah, Starwoods, Rotana are three big names. But you need to be coming in on a managerial or even director level to find something financially feasible. 

Go on LinkedIn. Look for marketing people in hotels. Send an inquiry. Explain you're experienced in the hotel sector and are interested in moving to Dubai and this is the type of branding/marketing work you've done. Don't ask for jobs but ask for advice on finding work locally and if it's worthwhile for someone in your experience. Most won't respond back but you never know.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Hang on, you work in Sales and Marketing and can't sell or market yourself here?

Hmm.....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

To echo all of the above and emphasize hotels again. Also, extend your search to Abu Dhabi, particularly hotels there. Look at international chains like Shangri-La that will give you chances to move with them. I'm also of the opinion you probably need to be on the ground here to succeed, but bear in mind many companies will be looking for Arabic speakers, hence people from Lebanon dominating the market. Also, as mentioned, you'll need to aim high to earn a decent amount. These roles are not necessarily highly paid.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

As an example, a friend of mine is an VP Sales in a well known chain here. he's on 18,000 a month all in, and that's after working for them for 8 years. e speaks Arabic, French and English, can also speak Spanish.


----------

